# Those darn biting flies



## Coach_B

Been fishing at Sandusky Bay at Willow Point on a few occasions this summer and those biting flies attack me something fierce. They eat up my ankles for dinner. I used some insect repellent but to no avail. Anyone have a repellent or home remedy that they would recommend. I'm considering rubbing some hot peppers on my legs when I go out


----------



## UncleBud

Coach B.
I would be very leary about rubbing hot peppers on your ankles. Wife cleaned hot peppers one time without rubber gloves and burned her hands something serious. Had to take her to ER. Her hands looked like she dipped them in scalding hot water and boy, did they blister.


----------



## crawdiddy

the flies are eating up my ankles too. I think I'm gonna take some bug spray next time out. THose things are very annoying and they sure can bite.


----------



## Big Daddy

Wear long pants(jeans) and socks! You'll sweat off 10 pounds, but they won't get you!! Drink lots of water to keep cool too!!


----------



## MR ED

Use Fresh Garlic In Your Food Daily.it Will Kep The Flies And Other Bugs Away.


----------



## Shortdrift

Cabelas had a sale on close mesh bug suits. I bought one for $14.95 and it works GREAT!


----------



## Spidey2721

I got nailed buy some fly last year in the hand. I have been stung by all sorts of things but this fly hurt worse then anything before it. I usually wear jeans and socks and it works for me.


----------



## zspook

I had a friend up in New Hampshire who would take vitamin B-12 tablets every morning, and he swears that by doing that, it would serve as a repellant.

I never tried it, but I was wondering if anyone else ever heard of that?

I hate bugs, but remember the old adage, "the fish bite best when the bugs are biting!"

(I still hate bugs, and that is just one more reason why I enjoy fall fishing...most of the bugs are gone by then!)


----------



## Hooch

In another thread, someone said spraying WD-40 on your legs will repel the flies.
I haven't tried it, but the stuff would repel me! -Hooch-


----------



## cherrell136

Ok, this may sound crazy, but I know for sure it works on mosquitos and who knows about the biting flys.
Bounce fabric sheets. Yes Bounce fabric sheet. Rub them on your skin and the mosquitos will not bite. If sweating you may have to re-apply often.


----------



## zspook

Avon Skin-so-Soft works extremely well at keeping the bugs away...
...but I for one refuse to wear it!!


----------



## cummins_man

Off Deep woods or other bug spray with high Deet (Diethyltoluamide ) content. Gander Mountain sold some wipes with 50% Deet that works really well, rub it on, no over spray.

The Avon stuff works great but I think my Dad cuts it with 50% rubbing alcohol? I dont remember the ratio / recipe, he got it from a buddy in the army. The military uses skin-so-soft with the alcohol if that gives you a clue.


----------



## longbow

With my line of work I am around wasps alot. Usually get stung 8 to 10 times a year. One of my customers gave me a report that was sent to postal workers that stated for them to put bounce sheets in there shirt pockets to repel wasps. Haven't tried it. But it might be worth the effort to stick some in your shoes or sandels ect...


----------



## Coach_B

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I'd try a few and report back. I don't mind being a human guinea pig


----------



## ParmaBass

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=37171&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Bug suits on sale at BPS $19.95


----------



## zspook

I too have enjoyed the suggestions...so here's what I'm going to do when I go fishing this weekend...I'm going to wear long pants and socks, eat plenty of garlic, I will not rub hot peppers on my ankles, but will use it in my chilli, I will wear a mesh suit over my pants and socks, take some vitamin B-12, rub some bounce fabric sheets on my clothes, then add some wd-40 for good measure. Then I'll put on some Avon Skin-So-Soft, but only after diluting it with rubbing alcohol. Then, and only then, I'll put on the bug dope...Cutters or Deep Woods Off. Did I miss anything?

By the way...are we talking about mosquitos, black flies, no see-ums, or anything that bites? Up in Maine and New Hampshire, they get real nasty. In the 5 years I've lived here in Ohio, I've not seen anything nearly as bad. Just an observation.


----------



## cherrell136

zspook, I think you have it down LOL 

Please give us a full report upon your return of what worked and what did not work LOL


----------



## peple of the perch

or use a fly swatter . i know u can get quite a few with a fly swatter


----------



## BlueWater

I was at a fishing seminar once and the guy was talking about the biting flies in Canada. He said that he would buy a cheap pack of cigs and take all the tabacco out. He would then soak the tabacco in 8-10 oz. of water overnight. Then strain all the tabacco out. Put the liquid (tabacco juice) in a spay bottle. Spay the juice on your hat and I guess your legs if that's where they bite.

I have never tried this, but it did not sound like he was lying.

BlueWater


----------



## freyedknot

i take my lab out on erie and they bite him instead of me. on the down side he relenlessly starts bitingat them and chasing them in the boat.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

What always amazed me was that you could be Twelve miles out on Erie and the Darn flies still come and eat your butt alive.Later I saw a post somewhere That some guys cleaning steelhead said that their bellies were full of {yep you guessed it}Blackflies!!So this tells me that the little buggers lie in wait on the water to ambush us poor unsuspecting fishermen.Maybe we should all dress up Lake Erie Camo as a mayfly!!


----------

